# information needed



## thurmongene (Jul 22, 2011)

Is this the correct thread to get info?
 I'm looking to buy a pair of snake boots.  The only name I can find on them is Guide Gear.  Is this a manufacturer?
 Are they a good boot ?


----------



## Sargent (Jul 22, 2011)

Guide Gear is a label attached to stuff brought from The Sportsman's Guide (primarily).

I did a quick search and cannot figure out who actually manufactures their footwear. It may be multiple manufacturers.

I have heard some good things about them.  I'm going to need a new pair of boots (not snake ones) and I have been looking at Guide Gear.


----------



## ROBD (Jul 28, 2011)

You can send an email to the customer service at Sportsman's Guide and they may give you the manufacturers name.  At least they did when i needed a replacement part for a Gear Guide tree stand.


----------



## rjcruiser (Jul 28, 2011)

Search on the forum for snake boots.

You'll get a couple of brands that are always recommended.  
Russell boots if you want to spend $400.
Danner Pronghorns--around $150-200
LaCrosse and Muck--about the same as the danners.

I've got the Danners' and love them.


----------



## Washington95 (Aug 1, 2011)

*Snakeboots (or ANY stuff)*

Not sure of quality of boots on Sportsmans Guide, probably made in China (like most), but you can take their guarantee to the bank.  Just keep the receipt, lifetime warranty.  If they come apart, like my Georgia boots did, just send them back.

And if you've been reading here/other places on boots, some mfgrs don't do good job of protecting buyer.  Even the "best" and most expensive.


----------



## 4HAND (Aug 2, 2011)

I once bought a pair from Walmart named Rocky "Wolf". I wondered about them so I called Rocky Company & was told it was the same as a Rocky boot, but that they had to add a name to market through Walmart. Although I've looked for years after, I've never seen snake boots in Walmart since.


----------



## NOYDB (Aug 5, 2011)

Guide gear stuff is made by Brand name mfc for the SG. Rule of thumb their more expensive stuff is made by BN mfc that charge more. Their less expensive stuff is made by Mfc that don't.

In 25+ years of buying from them I've only sent back two items, one for a size issue and one because I didn't like it. No problems with either being returned.


----------



## joedublin (Aug 19, 2011)

Try the ROCKY "AZTEC" snake boots...That's what  I wear and I like them!!! And, I hunt in South Georgia !!!


----------

